# Radio am/fm no sintoniza fm



## lusbelito (Ago 30, 2008)

hola jente del foro.

mi problema es el siguiente tengo una radiograbrador am/fm que tiene un selector para escuchar am, fm, sw1, sw2; pero por mas que mueva el selector siempre se escucha am. es decir pongo el selector en fm y se escucha am, lo pongo en sw1 y se escucha am y lo mismo con sw2 y ademas desde 1000 khz hasta 1600 khz que es el final del dial se escucha una sola emisora en cambio desde 1000 khz hasta 530 kz se escuchan un par de emisoras.
ademas reproduce los cassetes acelerados.

desde ya agradesco su ayuda


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 31, 2008)

Claros indicios que fue desarmado, girado a lo pavote cuanto tornillo se encontro y vuelto a armar sin fijarse si el plastico del selector de banda calzaba bien en la llave.


----------

